# Storing objects above your jointer...no beuno!



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

So tonight I'm milling some wood down on my dj 20 jointer and the guard has been sticking open a little bit here lately and needs adjusted, but just haven't done it yet. Tonight the machine is running, I go to grab my next piece and accident bump it into the shelf above my jointer, and knocks off a can if spray adhesive which happens to get knicked by the spinning blades and then manages to spray glue uncontrollably all over the shop! Awesome!! Spray glue is fun to get up! So needless to say, get the guard fixed and stop storing crap in dangerous positions! Thank god it was only glue and not sonething else. Anyway, after getting creative with every cuss word I know, I then spent the next 45 mins cleaning up spray adhesive! Great fun! Haha!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's kind of funny. Spray adhesive is awful.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Spray Adhesive is nasty stuff ,Thanks for the heads up I keep my sprays in a cabinet right next to my fire extinguisher,But I do keep my jar full of bumble bees above the jointer.I will now move them in the house.Were they won't bother me if they get out.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah thank god it wasn't bees! Haha! It was one of those "you have got to be kidding me" moments! If it had fallen 2" to the right or left, no harm no foul, but it falls right on into the crack where the blades are and nicks the aluminum seat can and then it was like a bomb of spray adhesive went off.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

oh for crying out loud. Sounds like something I'd do. Had to been a mess, but still kind of funny


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I did the old exploding spray can trick with brown spraypaint can about a year ago. Not as bad to clean up as glue, but just as exciting.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Glad you didn't have a jointer accident. Sounds awful messy LOL. Your lady in your pic looks like Mila Kunis.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow! How did the blades on your jointer fare?


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a carbide shelix head and from what I can tell just fine. Thank god.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad nothing got hurt.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

You may not have been around long enough to remember an LJ called PG_Zac; he told a similar story about losing his grip on a cell phone, grabbing for it, and knocking it into the blades on his jointer.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I had a lawn mower kick out a small rock and hit a full can of spray paint right in the middle, similar effect. On the plus side it was outside, got very little on the patio and the grass was green again after being mowed a few more times.


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

When I was a wee lad, high school age, we would take nearly empty cans of spray paint out into the desert and throw concrete formboard stakes at them. Much hilarity would ensue when we'd score a piercing and the can proceeded to skitter off spewing it's remaining contents wildly about. Mongo hilarity when we did it with a nearly full can. Of course, we didn't have to clean it up, so we had the fun of doing it and observing. With your incident, we observers are the one's who get the fun, you got the "oh crap!" and cleanup.


----------

